# Got some new wood.



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Driving around I saw where somebody had a tree cut down in their front yard. I stopped to ask about it and was told to help myself. The guy told me he thought it was maple. What do you all think?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Whatever it is, it looks like it's cutting nicely. Kind of buttery looking wood.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't know if Tom was giving a clue or not - but I really think that is a Butternut Log - in the Walnut family.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like maple to me.


----------



## DonChris (Jan 19, 2021)

Very maplesque
color is right; bark is right
hard to tell from how it cuts on the lathe because, I assume it's green (still wet with sap)...
How did it cut on the bandsaw?
Butternut is very light when dry, soft to a fingernail or tool...
Even wet maple is hard to the fingernail


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

It cut easy on the bandsaw. Yes it is very wet.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Free wood is always popular wood.


----------

